# What`s in your Emergengy Kit?.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

We all have one at home, vehicle, etc., but a BOEKIT should be well stock for that unforeseen event with a few extras, like Ginger Candy, Honey, Baking Soda, Loose Green Tea; learning the uses of this products is essential, also I haven`t seen to many kits with eye patches or cups to clean the eyes, chest seal patches , pen light, surgical tools, emergency blanket
Tourniquet, CPR Mask, Sanitizer, wound sanitizer, the rest is easy but always carry FM 21-11, June 1976, FIRST AID FOR SOLDIERS (FIELD MANUAL),simple and life saver. 
Remember that knowledge is the key.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

readytogo said:


> We all have one at home, vehicle, etc., but a BOEKIT should be well stock for that unforeseen event with a few extras, like Ginger Candy, Honey, Baking Soda, Loose Green Tea; learning the uses of this products is essential, also I haven`t seen to many kits with eye patches or cups to clean the eyes, chest seal patches , pen light, surgical tools, emergency blanket
> Tourniquet, CPR Mask, Sanitizer, wound sanitizer, the rest is easy but always carry FM 21-11, June 1976, FIRST AID FOR SOLDIERS (FIELD MANUAL),simple and life saver.
> Remember that knowledge is the key.


Awesome, thanks found another item for BOL.
This brings up another issue....How big a kit, where does it end? I think everyone can think of "one more thing" for one type of disaster or another. Your emergency kit goes to large backpack, to "it now takes up my car trunk" to how the hell can I carry all that stuff... I'm not saying we shouldn't have this stuff, and everyone who throws in their two cents with useful items, and items that may not be ready available are invaluable to our futures if shtf. This is just a general thought. It is not aimed at you or anyone else so please don't be offended. In fact I never thought about eye patches, so that is one more item for BOL. Just what is actually needed in a BOB that can be carried. This is hard to plan for since the questions are for how long will I be away and distance from BOL what are weather conditions, terrain, safety from environment, your possible medical condition, ect. Each bag has to be made up to fit your neighborhood.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

When your BOB looks like this; you are set. Maybe.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> When your BOB looks like this; you are set. Maybe.


Yea, That's what I'm thinking :beercheer:


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

What each person needs will be specific to them and their situation and environment. As has been said each of us can think of dozens of "one more" things to put in a BOB/EDC/GHB but if you put everything g in your bag you might as well just stay put. These bags are essentials not everything but the sink bags.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

ras1219como said:


> What each person needs will be specific to them and their situation and environment. As has been said each of us can think of dozens of "one more" things to put in a BOB/EDC/GHB but if you put everything g in your bag you might as well just stay put. These bags are essentials not everything but the sink bags.


All of that's what I said in my post, that's why Sentry 18 post is funny. Its always that one more thing I might need... lol :beercheer:


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

It is really easy to overdo it with your BOB. I know I have too much to carry and will bug in initially in all likelihood. When I do leave, it will be an INCH bag on my back (I'm Never Coming Home). I also will be using a deer cart to take along additional supplies. We will be no different than refugees in other places who use anything they can to move everything they can. Carts, strollers, bikes, whatever you have that you can use to move supplies will be vital for many of us. Just find a way to keep your hands free and your eyes open as you travel...hoping for no EMP, so we can take the SUV.


----------

